# lanzarote



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

can any 1 tell me how hot is lanzarote in january


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

For the whole of the Canary Islands January, February, March, is a lottery, it is our rainy season. However if you go to the Southern resorts on any of the islands in January, you will be back in an English summer, shorts and T shirts during the day, but take a jumper, cardigan or lightweight jacket for the nights, it can be cool.

Try this link Weather in Lanzarote

Or Google "Lanzarote weather January Average"

Hope this helps,

Please go, we really need the tourists, and then when you have done Lanzarote, remember the are six other Islands 

Hepa


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

Hepa said:


> For the whole of the Canary Islands January, February, March, is a lottery, it is our rainy season. However if you go to the Southern resorts on any of the islands in January, you will be back in an English summer, shorts and T shirts during the day, but take a jumper, cardigan or lightweight jacket for the nights, it can be cool.
> 
> Try this link Weather in Lanzarote
> 
> ...


thank u we will be over in jan staying in playa blanca


----------



## gtinlanz (May 21, 2011)

Hi, Playa Blanca usually is the warmest part of the Island,but January can be hit or miss with the chance of rain not far off,and even on sunny days the evenings will be chilly.
By the by,we have just had rain in April and May which I've never seen before.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

gtinlanz said:


> By the by,we have just had rain in April and May which I've never seen before.


Here too! but not a lot


----------

